# Deer and Apple



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Okay seriously, What the crap is the diffrence between the two shapped heads? I mean, unless you are a serious breeder, why should you care if your dog's head shape is a little off.
Can someone show me pictures of the two head shapes?


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I think it's just like colors, some people prefer black dogs, some brown, etc it is a cosmetic thing.. I think all chi's are adorable though


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I've got 2 deer and 1 apple and while I love them all the same, I prefer appleheads. :wink:

Here is Lucky. This is the closest to a profile pic that I could find. His "dome" isn't very prominent and his snout is longer. He's a deer head.









This isn't a very good pic either but this is Buster. He's got a more "dome" look to his head and his snout is shorter. He is an applehead.









I don't think one is better than the other, but there is just something I like about the appleheads. I think it's because appleheads are unique to chihuahuas where as other breeds have the deerhead look.

BTW, this thread will not be used for breeding debates. :wink:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I also have an apple and a deerhead. Appleheads have a rounder, domed head with L shape from head to snout called a stop. Deerheads usually have a longer nose with sloped forehead. I don't think most people care which they have unless they're showing/breeding. I see alot of in betweeners though also. I prefer appleheads just because they're the chihuahua standard and what I fell in love with in the breed in the first place. I just love those big round heads, another of my favorite breeds is Japanese Chin which has the same kind.  

Even though I prefer appleheads I love all chis and my baby Deedlit has more of a deerhead and is absolutely beautiful to me. :love5:

Here are the best profile pics I could find of my girls:

Deedlit (She actually has more of a "dapple"head but no stop and a long nose:










Cosette: (you can see the more rounded head and stop before nose) ETA The second one you can see the stop pretty well.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

My Billy is an apple head:


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Gypsy, excellent examples! I think Bu boy is sorta "dapple" too.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

It doesn't really matter what the head shape is as long as you are looking for and getting a "pet" quality dog. The breed standard says "apple" head.
While I wouldn't breed or show a deer head, there is nothing wrong with them as long as you know they are just pet quality.
Also, I think most of us can find other breed standard "faults" with our chis, the deer head is the most obvious. By "faults" I mean stuff like too long a tail, too big in size, over or underbites, muzzle too long, ect.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ms_P said:


> It doesn't really matter what the head shape is as long as you are looking for and getting a "pet" quality dog. The breed standard says "apple" head.
> While I wouldn't breed or show a deer head, there is nothing wrong with them as long as you know they are just pet quality.
> Also, I think most of us can find other breed standard "faults" with our chis, the deer head is the most obvious. By "faults" I mean stuff like too long a tail, too big in size, over or underbites, muzzle too long, ect.


Thanks so much for this reminder, you are so right! And both mine _are_ pets, not show. I would love to breed and show, but I don't have the place nor financial wherewithal to do so. So for now I am content to love my boys, "faults" and all.


----------



## harleysmama (Oct 7, 2005)

Here is one of my Harley. He's a deer head.


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all I only asked before just to see what people perfer. I never meant for it to seem as if they are any different as of pet quality. So if any one feels afended please for give me. I also have both and love them no different. I really just liked to have convo with people and get to know people here. Please forgive me if this was a bad chat subject.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i dont think its a bad subject at all  i have 1 of each and love them both just the same!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

bluechichis said:


> Hi all I only asked before just to see what people perfer. I never meant for it to seem as if they are any different as of pet quality. So if any one feels afended please for give me. I also have both and love them no different. I really just liked to have convo with people and get to know people here. Please forgive me if this was a bad chat subject.


Goodness! I'm not offended at all! It is interesting to hear the various comments.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

Ohh okay I see the diffrence now. I see how Lola is the deer head.

Is Raven apple or deer?

















I would never ever put my dogs in show, and I don't give a crap what their head shapes are. They arn't accessories, they are our pets and they depend on us for life. I think anyone who doesn't see that, is a complete idiot. I'm not saying all of you are like this, but I have gotten some really rude comments when I was asking some show questions. Comments like "Ew, your dog is no where near show quality. She is so not breed standered." and stuff like that.

Again, our dogs arn't accessories.


----------



## tinalicious (Aug 7, 2004)

Bruiser is a deer head. So was Elle.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Raven also looks like a deer head to me ^_^ She's very cute.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Love-Lola said:


> I would never ever put my dogs in show, and I don't give a crap what their head shapes are. They arn't accessories, they are our pets and they depend on us for life. I think anyone who doesn't see that, is a complete idiot. I'm not saying all of you are like this, but I have gotten some really rude comments when I was asking some show questions. Comments like "Ew, your dog is no where near show quality. She is so not breed standered." and stuff like that.
> 
> Again, our dogs arn't accessories.


Do not confuse showing your dogs with treating them as accessories. I show my boy but that doesn't mean I treat him any differently from how you treat your dogs.  He is my pet, my friend and my love and just because I show him it doesn't mean he gets any less attention than any other dog. Its actually just the other way around. When we go to dog showd that means we spend all day or all weekend with our dogs, they get to socialize and play and we meet up with all of our friends and talk about our babies  ....


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ory&C said:


> Do not confuse showing your dogs with treating them as accessories. I show my boy but that doesn't mean I treat him any differently from how you treat your dogs.  He is my pet, my friend and my love and just because I show him it doesn't mean he gets any less attention than any other dog. Its actually just the other way around. When we go to dog showd that means we spend all day or all weekend with our dogs, they get to socialize and play and we meet up with all of our friends and talk about our babies  ....


Bless you Ory for clarifiying that for Lola. I don't show dogs, but my sister used to breed and show champion Nubians and I can assure you that it was the same with them. She loved those animals and they were treated wonderfully. I could only figure that it must be the same for our beloved pets.  "Accessories" would never make it in the ring! These animals are the best of the best, and they got that way with good breeding and loving care! (unless it's a 4H project or something, then not always)


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

clarifiying it? here is what I said...
"I think anyone who doesn't see that, is a complete idiot. I'm not saying all of you are like this, but I have gotten some really rude comments when I was asking some show questions."
I said not all of you are like that. I think showing your dog is a fun experience, but when people treat their dogs like if they arn't so friggin perfect they are useless, it bugs me. I never said that you did that.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

And the controversy/defensiveness starts again. How many threads have to be locked because of arguments that keep happening before something is done about it?
I think I will excercise my right to block, as I'll just get myself in trouble.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i think i will lock this for now


----------

